# one or two surrogates



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
new to the board and looking forward to meeting you all.
Well,  I am in the process of doing surrogacy in India. I was asked the question...one or two surrogates?
I was told that I could end up with four babies if both surrogates became pregnant and had twins... Wow!
We have been trying for 7 years, and want the best results, however the thought of having multiples kind of scare us.
We decided on one surrogate, however wanted to know what other people's experiences have been and should we have gone for two?


----------



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm about to go down this route and am thinking of 2 surrogates.  How are you getting on?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

there was a lady on here who did have 4 babies triplets and a singleton !!
l


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

We decided to go with one surrogate this time. The thought of having multiples kind of scares us. I think we could handle twins, but after that it must be such hard work.
I have been writing this all down in my blog, http://familydreamsfromindia.blogspot.com/

Which has been helping me sort through all these choices. Our transfer starts between Feb5 to the 10

Fingers and toes crossed

/links


----------



## Bagpuss1972 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck Lea.  Fingers crossed for you.

I think with my cancer diagnosis, my choices are really limited so I'll probably go for 2 and hope that we get even one baby!


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Lea... good luck with your cycle.  Could you please share the other blogs that you have found in regards to surrogacy journeys in India...

I find that there isn't any info on FF about the whole journey of any couples, from start to end... I would love to read about successful stories from beginning to the point of bringing baby back to uk...

E xx


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you for the luck!
Here are the blogs that i have found so far...
http://surrogacyaustralian.blogspot.com/
http://2ncdads.blogspot.com/
http://ourbabymiracle.com/

These are from the clinic I am using.

Also this website has a lot of blogs

http://www.globaldoctoroptions.com/other-peoples-experiences-blogs-forums-and-articles/463

However I will keep you posted on anything new that I find


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Lea - thats very kind of you!!! xxx


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

We used two surrogates on our cycle and were so happy we did as one was a negative and the second was a positive!!!!  We had debated bout it but now we are so thankful we did or our story could be very different.  Our surrogate has three pregnancy sacs at the moment but by law in India surrogate is only allowed to carry to full term twins so we are waiting to see will things resolve naturally or not.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi, on this topic i am curious about them only allowing indian surros to carry twins to term, i cant find any info on this policy, has the ukeraine the same policy or does it limit the amount of embryos transfered. thanks


----------

